# Removal of Jackson Pratt Drain in OR



## lgiusti (May 22, 2014)

Urologist takes patient back to OR for removal of Jackson Pratt drain status post cystectomy. Incision, removal of Jackson Pratt drain and suture performed. Is this a billable service or part of the global surgery package?

Thank you,
Lyn


----------



## mk2001 (Apr 9, 2020)

Did you ever get an answer to this?


----------

